# Jordan Creek



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw the coolest thing yesterday. Those of you familiar with the Lake County Greenway Corridor know that one of the scenic views along the corridor is Chair Factory Falls. The falls are part of Jordan Creek. Jordan Creek is just a small, blueline on any map. 

My wife and I visit it a few times during the year to take some pictures and get some exercise. The lookout is about 50-60' above the water, which is inaccessible. I have always checked the water with binoculars to see if any fish can be found and have never seen anything until yesterday. I was surprised to see two steelhead spawning in the creek. Talk about skinny water, those fish have to be beat up just getting there. Just think of all the other little creeks that run around Concord and Painesville. I think most run through private property.

After seeing the fish I did some research and Jordan Creek actually flows under Interstate 90 through culverts. It connects with Big Creek. I went to the spot it connects to Big Creek and Jordan is about 4' higher than Big at the junction. The water flows out of a culvert. In order for those fish to make into the culvert it had to be at a high water event.

I do not consider this spotburning as Jordan is not fishable unless you want to rappel down an unstable wall of dirt and stone. And Big Creek is part of Lake MetroParks and is already well known.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! It's cool when you see that type of thing! I've seen steel up a tiny, tiny Hoga trib
that I can't even believe they could get up! And - when i was netting minoows in the summer, I found some young ones too boot!


And yeah, not spot burning, kinda hard to catch a big steelhead in a tiny creek.
(Although somebody might try to get there anyways...)


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

A few years back I had to help a friend with a wheelbarrow remove about 50 steelhead that ran into his backyard from a high water event through a drain that can't be more than 12" across. Really neat to see that.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those fish get crazy!
Had someone tell me they saw a few steel in Doan Brook along MLK Blvd.
Those fish had to swim through a tunnel about 1000ft long under Dike 14!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I love it when I spot a steelhead or two in some of the tiny ditches around the Toledo area. Fishing for them in these tiny creeks less than 10 ft wide is not really ethical though because they are only there to spawn, and there is no place for them to go when hooked.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

I have fished that spot plenty of times where Jordan and big meet together. It always holds fish after the first big melt. I have never seen any one there, but I have seen lines ttangled in the trees
Now you gave away the secret spot:B


----------



## Thomas8170 (9 mo ago)

zimmerj said:


> I saw the coolest thing yesterday. Those of you familiar with the Lake County Greenway Corridor know that one of the scenic views along the corridor is Chair Factory Falls. The falls are part of Jordan Creek. Jordan Creek is just a small, blueline on any map.
> 
> My wife and I visit it a few times during the year to take some pictures and get some exercise. The lookout is about 50-60' above the water, which is inaccessible. I have always checked the water with binoculars to see if any fish can be found and have never seen anything until yesterday. I was surprised to see two steelhead spawning in the creek. Talk about skinny water, those fish have to be beat up just getting there. Just think of all the other little creeks that run around Concord and Painesville. I think most run through private property.
> 
> ...


We walk there often and saw them too was a first for me. They were jumping at the falls


----------

